# External USB button



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi everyone

Any chance I could program an action to react on a button pressing on my external USB disk? Disk is Transcend StoreJet 35T :r


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2011)

Unlikely that the button is connected as a USB HID device, but check usbconfig(8).  If it shows up there as a separate device, see usbhidaction(1).


----------



## Ajax (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry for height such a newbie, but here is what I'm getting on [CMD=""]usbconfig[/CMD]

```
ugen0.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen0.2: <product 0x0020 vendor 0x8087> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.2: <product 0x0020 vendor 0x8087> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.3: <SE USB Device ServerEngines> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen0.3: <Back-UPS BR 900GI FW:879.L1d.I USB FW:L1d American Power Conversion> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.4: <StoreJet Transcend StoreJet Transcend> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```
Suppose I should look at ugen1.4 - it's my disk but if ugen1.3 is the button I'm looking for?


----------

